# Time between cure and cold smoke, 4 days okay?



## jceroli42 (Jul 16, 2019)

Evening all, I'm curing about 30lbs of bacon, it's ready tomorrow, I usually cold smoke overnight fridge during day then cold smoke again, problem is I'm going away.  I don't want to leave it in the cure until I return (as I think it would be too long) so would it be okay if:

Wed/Thur - Take it out of cure, wash it down, wrap and back in fridge
Monday - Start the cold smoking?


----------



## smokerjim (Jul 16, 2019)

what kind of cure are you using, wet or dry, if wet I don't think a couple extra days in the brine will hurt, as for the dry i'm not sure. I usually use pop's brine. i'm sure someone will be around with better answers


----------



## jceroli42 (Jul 16, 2019)

Dry brine.  Using Modification of Ruhlans (sp.)


----------



## fivetricks (Jul 16, 2019)

I would leave the cure on. When you get home take a test slice that's not all "bark" and fry it up. If it's too salty, you may have to purge, but I highly doubt it. 

My buddy left his in almost 2 weeks past pull time and all it did was darken and get a bit of a case hardening to it.


----------



## daveomak (Jul 16, 2019)

What are the numbers for the Rhulman's dry brine ???  I have found he does not follow USDA recommendation when using cure etc...


----------



## crazymoon (Jul 16, 2019)

I have left canadian bacon in a dry brine for over 3 weeks and just soaked it longer to remove the saltiness before smoking.


----------



## jceroli42 (Jul 16, 2019)

daveomak said:


> What are the numbers for the Rhulman's dry brine ???  I have found he does not follow USDA recommendation when using cure etc...


 
So I use .25% of weight in pink salt. Have to check the kosher and sugar percentages when I get home.


----------



## link (Jul 16, 2019)

I use a dry cure and never let it sit less than 7 days (sometimes longer depending on when I can smoke). 1 day for each 1/2 inch at the thickest part then I add 3 or 4 days.

Just how I do it.
Link


----------



## jceroli42 (Jul 16, 2019)

link said:


> I use a dry cure and never let it sit less than 7 days (sometimes longer depending on when I can smoke). 1 day for each 1/2 inch at the thickest part then I add 3 or 4 days.
> 
> Just how I do it.
> Link


Same here hence my dilema and question.


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 16, 2019)

jceroli42 said:


> So I use .25% of weight in pink salt. Have to check the kosher and sugar percentages when I get home.


From the pink salt figure that's an equilibrium cure. Dont know your salt  4 days is not.enough. 3 weeks, even 4 is not too long.

You can also vacuum it, freeze and continue curing when you have time.


----------



## jceroli42 (Jul 16, 2019)

atomicsmoke said:


> From the pink salt figure that's an equilibrium cure. Dont know your salt  4 days is not.enough. 3 weeks, even 4 is not too long.
> 
> You can also vacuum it, freeze and continue curing when you have time.


My percentages are 2% salt 1.5% brown sugar .25% cure.  Costco bellies.   I’m on day 10.

I can take it out Day 11/12 wash and put in zip locks then I’m back on day 16 to smoke.  Or I just leave it for 16 days.


----------



## desertlites (Jul 16, 2019)

if it were me I would leave for 16 than soak a couple times. longer cure by a few days won't hurt anything.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2019)

Sounds like a EQ cure.    Let it cure till you get back.  It wont over salt.


----------



## pc farmer (Jul 16, 2019)

Or pull it before you leave and let rest in the fridge till you get back


----------



## atomicsmoke (Jul 16, 2019)

jceroli42 said:


> My percentages are 2% salt 1.5% brown sugar .25% cure.  Costco bellies.   I’m on day 10.
> 
> I can take it out Day 11/12 wash and put in zip locks then I’m back on day 16 to smoke.  Or I just leave it for 16 days.


Go for 16.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 16, 2019)

If it's Thin, <1.5, you can pull it or let it go. If >1.5, Let it Ride to make sure you cured through and through...JJ


----------



## daveomak (Jul 17, 2019)

jceroli42 said:


> My percentages are 2% salt 1.5% brown sugar .25% cure.  Costco bellies.   I’m on day 10.
> 
> I can take it out Day 11/12 wash and put in zip locks then I’m back on day 16 to smoke.  Or I just leave it for 16 days.


=======================
Those %'s are fine... You will not need to soak...  You can leave your meat under refrigeration (34-38F) for 15-30 days or longer... Not a problem...

.........


----------

